# Erdinger On Tap In Sydney



## rough60 (19/5/08)

Hi all,
Tried the dunkel wheat out of the bottle and was impressed, is it available on tap in sydney anywhere?
Cheers.


----------



## oldbugman (19/5/08)

Balmain. cant remember the name.. at the first round about. they also had some of the murrays range


----------



## blackbock (19/5/08)

Sackville? I only remember the Hefeweizen being there.


----------



## oldbugman (19/5/08)

ahh yes, correct on both counts.


----------



## rough60 (19/5/08)

Actually would like to try any Erdinger on tap so thats a start thanks guys.


----------



## glennheinzel (19/5/08)

rough60 said:


> Actually would like to try any Erdinger on tap so thats a start thanks guys.



Jordans seafood restaurant at Darling Harbour did have it when we had our Melbourne Cup party there a few months ago. I think that they had a separate bar if you want to drink (and not eat).


----------



## Doc (19/5/08)

I think the Casino has it too. Not sure which bar though.

Doc


----------



## redbeard (19/5/08)

I *think* the Edinburgh on the corner of Pitt and Bathurst street had Erdinger about 6 mths ago. I was there a month back, but it had been replaced by lcpa. Perhaps they rotate their taps. PetesBrew would probably know, as its near his workplace


----------



## warra48 (19/5/08)

And for anyone visiting the mid north coast, both the Hefe and the Dunkel are available on tap at the Beach House Caf in Port Macquarie.
What's more, whenever I've ordered it, it's been served in proper Erdinger glasses.


----------



## Weizguy (19/5/08)

If you take a train trip to Newie, there's a couple of good pubs in the city, including at least one with LCBA and Erdinger on tap, or they did have. The pub with Erdinger has a few Belgian beers and Oz micros.

Just gettin' the word out for Erdinger and other good beer in Newie. Oh, and there's the Belgian beers on the harbour at Silo's. Hmm, I wonder if that's "Silo Johnson" from Beerfest? He ain't storing grain in that thing. Rambling now. Deus is exxy anywhere, but it's about $65. Worth a thought.

Seth inna house


----------



## sato (5/7/08)

I am also looking for Erdinger. I used to have it at;

Quay Bar, Circular Quay
Watershed, Darling Harbour

But it was replaced by other brand few month ago. Does anyone know the pub where I can get it on tap?


----------



## cwbrown07 (6/7/08)

From memory they have it on tap at the Clock in Surry Hills


----------



## Doc (23/7/08)

Doc said:


> I think the Casino has it too. Not sure which bar though.



It is currently on tap at The Trophies Bar at the Star City Casino.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## trevc (23/7/08)

Doc said:


> It is currently on tap at The Trophies Bar at the Star City Casino.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc




What's a fair price for 500ml? There's a restaurant here with it on tap, $11 for a .5L glass!


----------



## Gerard_M (23/7/08)

trevc said:


> What's a fair price for 500ml? There's a restaurant here with it on tap, $11 for a .5L glass!



Not a bad price if you get to keep the glass!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## PostModern (23/7/08)

You seem to be quite a fan of stealing from pubs, Gerard. Is that sport encouraged at your place of employment? I might have to pay a visit to refresh my glass supply.


----------



## Bizier (23/7/08)

cwbrown07 said:


> From memory they have it on tap at the Clock in Surry Hills



My memory agrees that it was on tap upstairs not that long ago. I can check, it's close.


----------



## sponge (23/7/08)

I'm heading up to star city on the weekend, and is looking like im going to have to make a little trip to the old trophies bar....

Yea, does anyone know roughly how much it is there? im a uni student on a very small budget, but if its that nice i think ill have to fork out the kesh!


Sponge


----------



## Gerard_M (23/7/08)

PostModern said:


> You seem to be quite a fan of stealing from pubs, Gerard. Is that sport encouraged at your place of employment? I might have to pay a visit to refresh my glass supply.




I guess I am a bit sick of being over-charged for what is still just a glass of beer! For $11 I reckon the glass should be included. I was just going over our costings for what we are producing here at The Flying Horse. I could charge you $11 & include the glass & still make a nice profit.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Steve Lacey (23/7/08)

Personally I find Erdinger the most cod ordinary of the German hefes. The overall selection has to be pretty ordinary to entice me to part with $10 for a glass of that. I might have encountered poorly managed kegs, I don't know, but on a couple of tries I was left feeling underwhelmed.


----------



## neonmeate (24/7/08)

Steve Lacey said:


> Personally I find Erdinger the most cod ordinary of the German hefes. The overall selection has to be pretty ordinary to entice me to part with $10 for a glass of that. I might have encountered poorly managed kegs, I don't know, but on a couple of tries I was left feeling underwhelmed.



Totally agree


----------



## PostModern (24/7/08)

Gerard_M said:


> I guess I am a bit sick of being over-charged for what is still just a glass of beer! For $11 I reckon the glass should be included. I was just going over our costings for what we are producing here at The Flying Horse. I could charge you $11 & include the glass & still make a nice profit.
> Cheers
> Gerard



If there's an agreement that the glass is included, that's fine. If there is no such contract of sale, it's theft. I don't steal from businesses whose prices I disagree with, I just take my custom elsewhere (I'm looking at you Redoak, $10 for 180ml of porter, pfa!).

I agree $11 for a half litre of Erdinger is steep tho, but that's what the nicer bars in Sydney charge. Whether it be rent, wages, cost of fit-out or pure profiteering, I don't know.



Steve Lacey said:


> Personally I find Erdinger the most cod ordinary of the German hefes. The overall selection has to be pretty ordinary to entice me to part with $10 for a glass of that. I might have encountered poorly managed kegs, I don't know, but on a couple of tries I was left feeling underwhelmed.



I actually prefer it from the bottle, maybe the kegs we get out here are less fresh? But even then, I agree. Not much real weizen character.


----------



## tdh (24/7/08)

Erdinger is the VB of German wheat beers to me.

Many others leave it behind with Schneider at the top of the heap.

tdh


----------



## PostModern (24/7/08)

Weihenstephan Hefe is a decent drop too.


----------



## schooey (24/7/08)

The Erdinger Dunkel Weizenbock is a treat in my opinion, although I've never tried it on tap. Would love to know if anyone knows where I can get my hands on some Paulaner, bottles or on tap.


----------

